# Destin Bridge 5/18



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

He hit A live Mullet at 3 AM. Finaly put him onshore at 6 AM. 50 lb test on a 6/0. Went under the bridge once but I had learned from fishing on the 3 mile how to patiently work him back out. He was like pulling on a submarine! I think he may have weighed close to 200.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

NICE!!!!!!!!!

How big was the mullet you used? Finger mullet?


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Looks like a Bull Shark with a messed up tale. If its a Dusky he would have a raised ridge of skin down his back between the dorsal fin and tale fin. Anyway Duskys are a protected species so I would call it a Bull Shark. Good Catch!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

It was big mullet, about 2 lbs. I had 2 other runs but no hook ups.


----------

